# houston gar fishing



## Young Gun (Feb 23, 2010)

anybody know of any good areas to fish gars in houston mostly near lake houston. any tips or advise


----------



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

I would suggest doing some research on the Trinity River. I hear it's the place.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Below the Lake Houston dam used to be infested with them.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have caught some gar just west of the 59 bridge up spring creek on lake Houston. At the first bend to you right there is some deep water there .


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

I caught a couple on San Jac River by Port of Houston. 4ft, 6ft, 7.5ft near record.


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

There are several areas near the Trinity in Liberty County. There is the port of Liberty which is a cut that used to be used for barge traffic. It has silted up and doesn't meet the river anymore. All of the gar are stuck in it. Also Day lake in the Dayton area has some huge gar.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

speaking of liberty, there is a creek called raymond creek on farm to market 2684. It has some HUGE gar in it.


----------

